# safe repellant for rats



## jjfleeger (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 2 females.......1 is a little more independent and likes to wander during free range time. She has talken to chewing carpet at the door frames. I am looking for a spray to keep her away from those areas that won't hurt her lungs because rats are very sensitive to citrus etc. Any ideas?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Try using Bitter Apple.


----------



## jjfleeger (Nov 10, 2009)

is bitter apple a type of vinigar?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure what it is. They sell it at pet stores. It's for any animal that chews on its self, others or things. It smells good, I think, but they hate it! 
I had to use it when introducing my girls because they would rip hair out of each other's backs. So, I sprayed them, and they were like, WOAH, NO THANKS 

So, try using it. It comes in a white bottle with a yellow and green lable.


----------



## jjfleeger (Nov 10, 2009)

many thanks hansloas....I'll give it a try


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Because rats are so sensitive to stuff like that I would suggest blocking off the areas they are chewing or destroying, plus from what Ive heard actually like the taste of vinegar and other discusting flavours.

You can cover carpet with blankets, hang wires higher up, or enclose in plastic tubing. Then give them other things to destroy. Such as hidden treats and stuf they have to work for. Excessive chewing is often a sign of bordem.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

What you need to do is find some documents, clothing or other items which you have no interest in whatsoever, and leave them around the problem areas. Your rats will resolutely pay no attention to them. 

The opposite of this, of course, is to lay out things of value in the centre of the room, such as paper money, passports, favourite clothing and loveletters from your childhood sweetheart. Your rats will make a beeline for them and spend happy hours chewing them, peeing on them, and decorating them with raisins, whilst totally forgetting about the carpet and doorframes.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

That is the funniest thing I've ever read. And so true. My boy Alistair pees on nothing more than he pees on my iPhone.


----------



## jjfleeger (Nov 10, 2009)

hysterical flox and so true


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Yeti pees on my cell, also. >:[


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, Jet's favourite place to pee (besides everywhere) is on my cell phone. 

The other day I "accidentally" left a pile of papers and resumes on the floor. The boys had a grand old time dragging them around and ripping them up, it kept them busy for hours.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe  but isnt that exactly why we love them so much?


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Considering the sounds of ripping and crunching coming from inside my printer at the moment, I'm not exactly sure..!


----------

